# Georgia Insurance Addendum



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

After reading the comments on here, I thought we were not covered until after we picked up a passenger, but when I was reading the Insurance Addendum for Georgia drivers, it seems we are covered both before and after we get riders. I asked a person I know in insurance and she said it does provide coverage. I included a copy of the addendum.

Is this different in other states or is there something missing on here where it does not cover me the moment I start driving with the app merely turned on?

Thanks.


"
a. While logged onto the Uber application provided by Company but prior to being matched with a User, Company provides primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of $50,000 for death and bodily injury per person,
$100,000 for death and bodily injury per incident and $50,000 for property damage. This coverage is primary unless you maintain insurance designed for P2P or other commercial use while logged into the mobile application.

b. Beginning when a User request for transportation has been accepted within the Uber application and ending when the last requesting User departs from your vehicle, a trip is ended, or a trip is cancelled, whichever is later, Company provides primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of $1,000,000 for death, bodily injury and property damage. This coverage is primary and in addition to any insurance designed for commercial use you maintain. In addition, during this period Company provides Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist coverage in the amount of $1,000,000 for death, bodily injury and property damage and contingent Comprehensive and Collision coverage with a
$1,000 deductible.
"


----------

